# Freight car weights



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Forget which forum I was rattling around on but weighting freight cars came up and it was mentioned that they have the 1/4 Oz.ones at Harbor Freight. These are the same ones found in your LHS and micro-mark only in bulk packages,HAH! They also have them in 1/2 oz size for the same price.
Bought a package of 48 for $8.
Only needed to add 1oz per car to bring my Walthers hopper cars up to 4oz which means I can do 24 cars per package.
Much better per car cost than before.:appl:
And yes they have the adhevise on the back


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

You can buy them at your local Auto Parts store. Used them for years to balance mag wheels, still do.


----------



## andistyr (Dec 11, 2012)

GN.2-6-8-0 said:


> Forget which forum I was rattling around on but weighting freight cars came up and it was mentioned that they have the 1/4 Oz.ones at Harbor Freight. These are the same ones found in your LHS and micro-mark only in bulk packages,HAH! They also have them in 1/2 oz size for the same price.
> Bought a package of 48 for $8.
> Only needed to add 1oz per car to bring my Walthers hopper cars up to 4oz which means I can do 24 cars per package.
> Much better per car cost than before.:appl:
> And yes they have the adhevise on the back



You can look on ebay and get like 500-600 of the 1/4oz motorcycle wheel weights for around $25-$30 US dollars.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeh and what's shipping on those cost😝😝😭


----------



## andistyr (Dec 11, 2012)

GN.2-6-8-0 said:


> Yeh and what's shipping on those cost😝😝😭


Free shipping :cheeky4:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/271623434588?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


That was the last one I got a month ago.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Got to thinking on the number of freight/passenger cars I have and came to the conclusion I'd be crazy not to jump on this bargain &#55357;&#56835;.
We all know these cars are all underweight to begin with...right.
Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Stop by your local tire store they'll probably give you the take offs for free!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The local Goodyear tire store around here would probably try to get 2 bucks a piece for them.
Unless your talking about the used ones they take off?
They would probably ask a buck a piece for them.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yep, used=free!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

when i got some tractor tires changed last spring I asked for some and the local shop gave me maybe five pounds of the 1/4 oz ones, lead or zinc, not steel, new .. was okay .. otherwise I just use pennies ... especially in box cars or similar ..


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

gator do 65 said:


> Yep, used=free!


Except that the used ones won't have any self-adhesive backing left on them after they pry them off the wheel...........


----------



## Dr Bob (Dec 31, 2013)

I use pencil lead which I buy at the fishing tackle store. This is a coil of lead tubing about the thickness of a pencil. You can easily cut it with pliers to any length and flatten it with a hammer. I attach it to the inside of car bodies with latex caulk or liquid nail. You can also buy lead free pencil lead if you wish. I get a pound or so for $5.00. 

Dr Bob


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

gator do 65 said:


> Stop by your local tire store they'll probably give you the take offs for free!


Don't know about other states but in CA tire weights are now considered hazmat so no more freebies. Doesn't make any sense when they can be purchased. But then those sellers don't want them given away free. LOL


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ca. went to steel for weight, so you can still get them free as a take off just don't try and buy them new as the cost is way out there! Plus I really don't understand this anti-lead thing I ate lead paint as a kid and I have no problems aside from this growth on my head!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Of course lead is dangerous....why, in WWII, a vast number of soldiers that were shot, from all nations, died of lead poisoning......


----------



## Mr. SP (Jan 7, 2015)

*Weights*



gator do 65 said:


> Stop by your local tire store they'll probably give you the take offs for free!


That's where I get my weights. They are in1/4 ounce pieces. I get the used ones and soak them in lacquer thinner to take off the tape. I use contact cement or Walthers Goo to stick them down


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeh' and instead of running all over town using up all my gas for a handful here and a handful there of used weights for $20 and change I have almost 600 of'em brand new in a nice box delivered to my door! Lol


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

The way to weight your cars according to the Model Railroad Association is:
1oz plus 1/2 oz for each inch of length of the car. Works well for me. Also put the weight on the base of the car as low as possible and over the trucks. Get them right in the center so the car will not lean. Pete


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

NMRA (National Model Railroad Association) recommended weighting for all scales:

http://www.nmra.org/rp-201-car-weight


----------

